# finding a job



## rosielyn620 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi. Would like to know what are the steps needed for me to find a job in australia especially in perth. Im married. Been working in a top bank here in the philippines as a junior officer for almost 11 yrs now. Im an accounting graduate but not a cpa. I handle after sales concerns unsecured loan and my work is not related to my course. My brother is working as a nurse in perth and already a PR. Please help. Im also willing to study in australia if this could be an advantage so i can easily get a job. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks


----------

